
Show HN: Covid-19 Patient Review Tool for Hospitals Open Sourced - joshgel
https://github.com/smarterdx/covid-19
======
joshgel
Co-founder of SmarterDx here.

SmarterDx is releasing a tool that will help doctors and hospitals more
rapidly review the relevant data for their COVID patients. We hope this will
enable better triage, more rapid review and the ability to identify trends. We
are working with our hospital partners to get this implemented and make
improvements based on their feedback. However, two of our co-founders are
physicians in major NYC hospitals and so have extremely limited bandwidth
right now. We’d love some support from the community in improving this
project. This is being implemented in NYC hospitals that are operating way
beyond their max and could use the support.

